# Cold frame plant



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

Found this plant in my cold frame today. Tried to google it, but couldn't find anything to fit its description. On other parts of the plant the green berries have ripened into black berries. Cut one of the green berries in half, inside are a bunch of very small white seeds in a layer just past the skin. Sorry in advance if the picture messes up.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Common Nightshade...rip it out!


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the ID mammabooh. I tried googling that thing and all I could get were trees and big shrubs. Even had DD using her forestry book to help with key characteristics and still had troubles, lol.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

x2 on nightshade


----------

